# My boys are such brats!



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Won't eat the goose they say....

I say...you will eat the goose...

Its day 2...Mikey nibbled it. Gunner picked it up and dropped it. 

....................brats


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh no! Two of them don't like goose? Did Sprocket eat it?

our dogs... they can be so ungrateful.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> Oh no! Two of them don't like goose? Did Sprocket eat it?
> 
> our dogs... they can be so ungrateful.


I don't even bother with Sprocket. I am just glad he eats beef heart now. 

They will eat duck but apparently goose is different :frown:

Brats!


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

lol sounds like reahven......she hates it!!! BUT dehydrate it and she will eat it all day long. Go figure. I dehydrated the heart, liver, trachea and meat --she ate it no problems. I tried the tough love, she is stronger then me I caved. Another thing she hates is wild turkey. Again, she will eat it dehydrated. So maybe try that. At least they will get it, just not in the fresh raw form.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I am not going to play their game and dehydrate it.

They can play my game and starve or learn to like it. 

Silly dogs should know better than to try to pull one over on me


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

My dogs eat things and ask whether it was food or not later. They're mostly all like Snorkels...:biggrin1: They'd eat that goose with no problem! I gave my Min Pins a quail for the first time this morning and I wish I'd have videoed it. Bailey tore into it and it was gone in mere seconds. Briana laid down with her's and chewed on that thing FOREVER! They were about the size of their entire days worth of food (I feed twice a day) so the two of them have been laying on my bed almost all day in a happy food coma. :smile:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky says that you should sear the goose in a little bacon grease..... that's the way that he prefers his food handed to him. And put it on a silver platter, please!

Rocky is on day 4 of eating his chicken cold, raw, and in whole pieces now, and in fact, does the happy dance when I hand him his chunk. We've made tremendous progress thanks to you all. Your guys can certainly eat goose if Rocky can eat a chicken! (I may bite my tongue....we're doing pork chunks tonight)


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> Rocky says that you should sear the goose in a little bacon grease..... that's the way that he prefers his food handed to him. And put it on a silver platter, please!
> 
> Rocky is on day 4 of eating his chicken cold, raw, and in whole pieces now, and in fact, does the happy dance when I hand him his chunk. We've made tremendous progress thanks to you all. Your guys can certainly eat goose if Rocky can eat a chicken! (I may bite my tongue....we're doing pork chunks tonight)


Bacon grease! Lord knows this family stock piles bacon grease! 

No way. These dogs are getting nothing else until they eat it.

They have been spoiled with their pig heads, venison and choice beef cuts. 

Time to eat the honkers.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> Bacon grease! Lord knows this family stock piles bacon grease!


I actually did not know that people stockpiled bacon grease until I got married! Then I found out that you must ALWAYS have a bowl of leftover bacon grease in the fridge at all times. (to add to the pot of vegetables, and to the cornbread, and to the .....'insert anything else you're cooking' here) .


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> I actually did not know that people stockpiled bacon grease until I got married! Then I found out that you must ALWAYS have a bowl of leftover bacon grease in the fridge at all times. (to add to the pot of vegetables, and to the cornbread, and to the .....'insert anything else you're cooking' here) .


I just learned this 2 weeks ago! Apparently they have always had this quart size container in the fridge that I have never noticed. 

Full of bacon grease.

Maybe that's why his dad is obese and has diabetes?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Still being brats...

Offered it to them, they sniffed it.


I will win this battle.

The saga continues


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I know what your going through, Ruby will eat chicken livers just fine, tried lamb liver and she will not eat it! I pretend its a treat and feed it to her by hand, she will take it, taste it, then spit it right back out completely disgusted in what I tried to feed her. Good luck with your two!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Fussy brats! You'd think you would have better luck with multiple dogs just for the competion, I had a heck of a time getting Jersey to eat rabbit with fur on, so one day after she ignored a head I gave it to Ripley, let her listen to another dog crunching on it and suddenly her appetite returned, now she eats it pretty well.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Kat said:


> I know what your going through, Ruby will eat chicken livers just fine, tried lamb liver and she will not eat it! I pretend its a treat and feed it to her by hand, she will take it, taste it, then spit it right back out completely disgusted in what I tried to feed her. Good luck with your two!


HAHAHA I love/hate that disgusted look when they back it out of their mouth!




GoingPostal said:


> Fussy brats! You'd think you would have better luck with multiple dogs just for the competion, I had a heck of a time getting Jersey to eat rabbit with fur on, so one day after she ignored a head I gave it to Ripley, let her listen to another dog crunching on it and suddenly her appetite returned, now she eats it pretty well.


One would think that they would see Sprocket eating and eat their own.

Instead they try to steal his. Gunner went after it, and I chased him off only to have Mikey snatch a bit as a ran off Gunner.

Damn dogs.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

goose is not like duck. i find if i cut duck and goose into smaller pieces they eat it. something about the texture.

hang tough.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> goose is not like duck. i find if i cut duck and goose into smaller pieces they eat it. something about the texture.
> 
> hang tough.


Taste the same to me :wink:

It is a goose leg each minus the foot.

I won't cut it up. They need to learn and fasting for a few days won't kill them. 

Of course it's not a true fast since they stole some of sprockets meal....

Grrrrr


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Day 3

Exercised them to work up an appetite.

This time I fed Sprocket on the table so they couldn't get it.

Not one bite from them.

Darn it. 

We are going double time tomorrow


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

stubborn dogs.....LOL...

the longest malia has ever held out was three days....

bubba....three seconds.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

This is day 4. If they don't eat it by friday...it might be futile.

I feel bad but they are the ones being brats!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i wonder what it is about the goose they don't like?

i know my kids are not fond of fowl...so i cut it into bite sized pieces. then they eat it. but quail, duck, chicken, goose...not their faves. 

i did stop feeding chicken.....a long time ago....except occasionally...but isn't your goose hunted goose?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> i wonder what it is about the goose they don't like?
> 
> i know my kids are not fond of fowl...so i cut it into bite sized pieces. then they eat it. but quail, duck, chicken, goose...not their faves.
> 
> i did stop feeding chicken.....a long time ago....except occasionally...but isn't your goose hunted goose?


Yep it's wild, shot by Drew and I am positive it's the gamey smell they don't like.

They did this same thing the first time they got duck.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> Yep it's wild, shot by Drew and I am positive it's the gamey smell they don't like.
> 
> They did this same thing the first time they got duck.


having eaten both, though not raw....

i think they are two very distinctive flavours....and both are fairly fatty.

i'd have to say, depending on what kind of duck and what kind of goose, the flavour of the goose, at least to me, is even gamier than duck.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

On the contrary, I find wild duck and goose to be VERY lean and very similar in taste.
It is extremely tough if you don't marinate it. 
I feel that the game taste is equal to the duck my dogs have had before. 

Not as gamey as the venison though. 

Took them on another long excursion today. 

Boys better eat.

FWIW this is wild Canada goose and they boys have eaten at least 6 different kinds of wild duck. This is wild duck and goose that is from the slough. It's not nearly as cultured as the ducks and geese you find at hunt clubs. These birds survive, the hunt club birds are corn and grain fed.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> On the contrary, I find wild duck and goose to be VERY lean and very similar in taste.
> It is extremely tough if you don't marinate it.
> I feel that the game taste is equal to the duck my dogs have had before.
> 
> ...


that's true.....there was a restaurant that provided czech venison.....the chef had it imported in...tasted different than any other venison, but who knows what they ate.

when i've had duck and goose, it's been at restaurants...so you're probably right....grain fed. as usual. 

i'm trying to remember if ever i've even had wild game, other than 'possum or squirrel....or rabbit..

i doubt i've ever had canada geese...

but i'm with you. they'd better eat. LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Whoops, I meant to say that it is gamier than venison. 

Much much gamier.

It's great to eat. I have only ever had wild duck, never farm raised. 

Smoked pheasant is fantastic too.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> Whoops, I meant to say that it is gamier than venison.
> 
> Much much gamier.
> 
> ...



i never asked.  i just ate with gusto LOL


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Re you've eaten possum...I've never heard such.

I haven't kept up with all the post but read the last three...loved wild duck back in the day...mmmm mmmm that was good eatin. It pays to date hunters...now I just need them for Yogi.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

chowder said:


> I actually did not know that people stockpiled bacon grease until I got married! Then I found out that you must ALWAYS have a bowl of leftover bacon grease in the fridge at all times. (to add to the pot of vegetables, and to the cornbread, and to the .....'insert anything else you're cooking' here) .


Welcome to the south, lol. My family never ate like this but know its popular among some...thought it was mostly country folks :wink:.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

frogdog said:


> Re you've eaten possum...I've never heard such.
> 
> I haven't kept up with all the post but read the last three...loved wild duck back in the day...mmmm mmmm that was good eatin. It pays to date hunters...now I just need them for Yogi.


growing up, i went to camp in the adirondacks....in upstate noo yawk. near lake placid and lake george....

and i camped in the poconos with friends of mine who were part of the lenape indian tribe....i have no idea what i ate..but it was nummy. the women would just tell me to shut up and eat 

'possum stew, squirrel stew.....so i knew they were wild....

but when you eat in a restaurant, you can ask but one should not, just in case they are serving you what they got from their hunter friends, although i'd probably know because venison that is wild is much gamier than farmed venison....i'm pretty sure the venison we ate from the czech republic was not farmed....but who knows?

when i go to my chinese restaurants...i've eaten in many around the country....so again, it's a don't ask, don't tell, just eat. 

i think i'd know though if the goose or duck was wild....they would have a whole different flavour profile...

kind of like the difference between true corn finished cow and grass finished cow...plus, it depends on the breed of cow, too, as to how that steak tastes 

i would imagine the same holds true for ducks and geese, too...the different varieties of duck and geese would have a different flavour....albeit distinct....

and whether they were farmed or wild...of course.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

LOL, I had never had any of my dogs refuse a meal until I started trading out Rambo's chicken for duck (trying to get his skin issues resolved), he licked it and looked at me like I was crazy. My boyfriend was cracking up, he thought it was hilarious. He just watched the other dogs eat their regular meals and had this pitiful depressed face on. Then when they were all done and looking at his full bowl he ate it. Of course... competition works well in this house!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

I can't believe your boys are STILL holding out on the goose! Malcolm tried not eating his chicken a couple of times - all I had to do was take the bowl away and put it back down again, and the threat of losing his dinner completely had him scarfing it down like it was the greatest meal he'd ever laid eyes on. :lol:

Lila thinks she is SO HUNGRY ALL THE TIME that I don't think she's ever paused to consider what's in her bowl before eating it.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I fed them a little early today because I was bored. 

Sprocket ate his food on the table again.

Current status of goose is Mikey working on it (good Boy!), Gunner wandering around and staring at me (not so good boy!)

I'm starting to feel bad.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Don't give in! He will eat it eventually.

Glad to hear Mikey gave in.

This is day three right? He won't starve himself. Annie went as much as 7 days before she decided to eat most times when I fed kibble. She has yet to turn down raw anything.


Stay strong!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Three days? yowza. I can't even imagine. I know you must be stressed!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Hang in there my rotten, miserable, prima donna of a sheltie went seven nauseating days over beef of all things. To make it worse she adores beef liver. Won't to this day eat any other cut of beef.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I really don't even know what that would be like. The ONLY thing my dogs have ever even hesitated on (but still ate) was fish. And that was only Briana and Angel. I gave them each a half of a sardine and I actually just think they weren't quite sure what to do with it. Briana had the head end and she was attempting to chew it but was kinda looking at it like it might come back to life and bite back. 
They are Emma's Lila. Literally there's no time to even consider what's in the bowl. They're like little cavemen. Conk it over the head and put it in the bowl!!! Food good, EAT!!! :hungry:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

7 days! Okay I don't feel so terrible then.

It's day 4 because they originally refused it on sunday night. 

I got out the cleaver and hacked it into 1-2 inch pieces. That helped because Mikey choked down some. Gunner would take a piece, mouth it and walk away. 

Mikey has probably eaten an ounce or 2. I'm really not sure if Gunner has eaten much.

Mikey is also eating grass LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I have created such monsters.

They are too spoiled with their venison and beef and pig eye balls. Haha

Honestly, Even though their sweet mournful eyes are killing me, I don't feel too bad because Mikey and Gunner were looking a bit chunky lately. :wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

chowder, i've been stockpiling bacon grease forever.....and i'm a northeast chickie....not only that, but i render my own chicken fat....

maybe part of me is southern.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Gunners "starving dog" impression.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Well at least he doesn't look starving...his handsome spoiled self


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He looks so stressed!! haha

I used to keep bacon grease too. Back when we used to eat biscuits and gravy. And chicken fried steak and gravy. And mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Well at least he doesn't look starving...his handsome spoiled self


I feel so bad! 



xellil said:


> He looks so stressed!! haha
> 
> I used to keep bacon grease too. Back when we used to eat* biscuits and gravy. And chicken fried steak and gravy. And mashed potatoes and gravy*.


Thats pretty much all this family eats.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> Well I fed them a little early today because I was bored.
> 
> Sprocket ate his food on the table again.
> 
> ...


hang in there.....gunner is stubborn, but i'm betting you can out stubborn him.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> hang in there.....gunner is stubborn, but i'm betting you can out stubborn him.


I pulled it about 20 minutes ago.

They have maybe eaten 1/3 of the stuff. Mikey only ate about half of his.

We will try again tomorrow :tsk:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> I pulled it about 20 minutes ago.
> 
> They have maybe eaten 1/3 of the stuff. Mikey only ate about half of his.
> 
> We will try again tomorrow :tsk:


my money's on you.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> my money's on you.


I think so too 

You know I am also upset because I haven't seen the inside of my freezer all week. Usually I get to rummage around in there, and pull stuff out at least every other day. :frown:

Sprocket is the only one eating so I haven't had to take anything out!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

SUCCESS!

I frozen it last night and then fed it to them partially frozen.

They gulped it down reluctantly but they ate it! :biggrin:

They ate a full meal of pork and elk and are now enjoying some pork necks for their valiant efforts to deceive me :smile:

They are happy and I got to take stuff out to defrost for tomorrow!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

yay, finally!!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

FINALLY!

I am so relieved. 

I feel so much better knowing that they don't hate me anymore HAHA


----------

